# Elbow / joint soreness from walking your dog



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Just wondering have any of you experience issue with your elbow. I have developed stiffness in my elbow and it seem to be related to the way my dog pulls on the leash... I went through the behavior training but as he got older and stronger my elbow started hurting. Pain when i extend it. There have been times when my dog would lounge forth in excitement catching me off guard with my arm absorbing the sudden jolt. Any similar stories. I believe somethin is wrong because I can't pick up 20lbs without pain...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should go to an ortho. sounds like tennis elbow to me caused from when he lunged. I couldn't even pick up my coffee cup!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your elbow would hurt less if you learned how to walk your dog without pulling. It's really not that hard and you and your dog would be a lot happier. You can get some help from dog school and a pinch collar.


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

I went through the obedience training and he's fine at times... But when something gets his attention he has a mind of his own. Perhaps its his age 10 months... Sometimes its as if he's forgotten everything he was taught. I'm not pulling the dog the dog is pulling me...


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> You should go to an ortho. sounds like tennis elbow to me caused from when he lunged. I couldn't even pick up my coffee cup!!!


As above, if you you stop whatever is causing it and it doesn't resolve. And I just wanted to ask what kind of collar you are using, which arm, etc. More info= better help.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I get that your dog is the one doing the pulling and there's no reason to let him do it, no matter his age or what's going on around him. It doesn't take much more training on your part to learn how to walk him without conflict. You would be amazed at how easy it is.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

My shoulder started aching with Texas's pulling, so I acquired a gentle leader. It really helped me to keep control during our walks. The tug is not as harsh as it wad with a flat collar. Gradually, I am starting to wean her off of it, which is recommended with time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it sounds like tennis elbow, which I have, but it isn't from my dog pulling me.

Tennis elbow is from repititious movement, like mine is, knitting ALOT, because I don't play tennis.

So yes, sometimes if I extend my arm to much when walking the dog or she gives me a jerk, for some reason, oh yeah, the pain just radiates up my arm 

PT helps, advil is great,,and stopping or reducing the repititious 'whatever' your doing..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine wasn't caused by repetitive movement. It was caused by lugging a laptop thru an airport and dislodging the tendon. Your dog pulling on you could have caused the injury.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"don't complain, train" i read that somewhere. teach your dog
to heel on both sides with or without a leash.



Justin0406 said:


> I went through the obedience training and he's fine at times... But when something gets his attention he has a mind of his own. Perhaps its his age 10 months... Sometimes its as if he's forgotten everything he was taught. I'm not pulling the dog the dog is pulling me...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I often walked Karlo on a 6 mile loop at a pretty fast pace. 
He pulled, I let him because it is good for his muscletone, and I do enough obedience type heeling with him, this is for fun and exercise. 
My shins and shoulders are where I would feel pain, oh and my knees. But I am old and feeling it no matter what I do!


----------

